# OPI Pirates Of The Caribbean Collection Swatches



## Diava (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are my swatches of the OPI Pirates Of The Caribbean Collection for Summer 2011.

This collection turned out to be a lot more exciting than I was originally expecting, the formula of these cremes is absolute perfection, they were almost all opaque in 2 coats with a lovely even coverage and extremely glossy finish, I really hope OPI keeps this formula for all their future cremes. There are 6 dusky pastel shades and 1 Silver Shatter Polish, first up here are the polishes:

*Steady As She Rose*

*

*

*Skull and Glossbones*

*

*

*Mermaid's Tears*

*

*

*Sparrow Me The Drama*

*

*

*Stranger Tides*

*

*

*Planks A Lot*

*

*

And now for some Silver Shattering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Steady As She Rose (with Silver Shatter)*

*

*

*Skull and Glossbones (with Silver Shatter)*

*

*

*Stranger Tides (with Silver Shatter)*

*

*

*Mermaids Tears (with Silver Shatter)*

*

*

*Sparrow Me The Drama (with Silver Shatter)*

*

*

*Planks A Lot (with Silver Shatter)*





What do you think of this collection? I'm finding it increasingly difficult to pick a favourite, but I think I'm torn between Mermaid's Tears and Skull and Glossbones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 9, 2011)

Heyyyy!

Thanks for the swatches I have been wanting to get the Mermaid Tears for a while now.

I was super close to buying these, I just got a email from a friend that I follow on blogger she actually found dupes for these, from the brand Sinful Colors. Personally I like OPI but I am starting to collect a lot of Sinful colors hencing the fact that they are cheaper and their are coming up with a lot of dupes.

Seedweed exactly like Stranger Tides

Star Fish, a dupe for Sparrow Me the Drama.

Open Seas a dupe for the famous Mermaid's Tears

Verbena which is just like Planks a Lot.

But I haven't found any for Skull and glossbones and steady as she rose yet =/ But maybe I can just purchase those!

xoxox


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

These colors are all very pretty, they just are not Prates of the Caribbean to me though


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the polishes and the pics really don't do the polishes justice (not saying the pics were taken badly because those weren't bad pics at all) because these are really... how do I explain... they have like a gray undertone to them. It's like the Caribbean colors on a rainy day that gray color that hangs in the sky right before it rains type of deal. My own pictures can't capture that subtle gray undertone these polishes have. They're pretty but to be honest if it weren't for the fact I'm a hoarder I wouldn't have bought this collection.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im gonna put in my props for mermaid tears, I love the color. Its very nice. I did it on my moms toes now too.


----------



## Diava (Jun 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MikiChicBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heyyyy!
> 
> ...


 I think the whole Adventure Island Collection from Sinful Colors has dupes of all 6 polishes from OPIs Pirates: http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/sinful-colors-adventure-island-opi-potc-dupes?front even the display looks the same, very strange lol!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice colours! But I agree with Bonnie, nothing against the colours themselves but to me, muted pastels don't say Pirates of the Caribbean... I would have thought more gritty, darker colours... a muddy deep almost brown metallic bronze? A deep warm brown with tiny flecks of dark silver shimmer? Stuff like that!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for the swatches! I'm loving the Steady As She Rose. I also like all the shades with the silver shatter.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice colours! But I agree with Bonnie, nothing against the colours themselves but to me, muted pastels don't say Pirates of the Caribbean... I would have thought more gritty, darker colours... a muddy deep almost brown metallic bronze? A deep warm brown with tiny flecks of dark silver shimmer? Stuff like that!


 Personally when I thought Caribbean I thought the opposite. I thought bright pinks, oranges, blues - one turquoise, one greener, one deep blue as well as an iridescent white, maybe some lush greens. I guess I was expecting more like the China Glaze line.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 10, 2011)

You have gorgeous nails! 

I want Sparrow Me The Drama!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 11, 2011)

oooh!! love! I want Stranger Tides!


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats just wrong lol...They could have at least "pretended" to fake a dupe collection!!! The display could have had a beach with palm trees with a mermaid on a rock or something..*Tsk*tsk!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think the whole Adventure Island Collection from Sinful Colors has dupes of all 6 polishes from OPIs Pirates: http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/sinful-colors-adventure-island-opi-potc-dupes?front even the display looks the same, very strange lol!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Thanks for posting these swatches, Diava! *They are awesome colors. I want them now. [except for the shatter polish.] huhuhuhu.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2011)

For those curious but didn't go to the link provided here's a side-by-side comparison.







I like the darker colors of Sinful Colors but you know what, as much as I've bought their products I really don't care too much for the formula or brush.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh I really like that teal color


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

Supposedly, OPI own Sinful Colors. Can anyone confirm?

Also, the newest Pirates of the Caribbean movie just came out. Obviously this collection is to advertise it.

When you see the movie, you will notice that the lighting and backgrounds of most of the movie

are overcast and muted. The ship, the tavern, cave, etc. all have those tones, so I'm guessing OPI

pulled from that for the line.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

ZOMG Bow is back!


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

hahahaha yes, i am back. i needed that break, but i am on my feet again.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ZOMG Bow is back!


 On a more related note, I actually just tested out the Sinful Colors in "Beautiful Girl, Verbana, Open Seas, and Starfish".

I have to say I am very impressed. I picked up all 4 for under $8 today.

The green and purple both are very opaque, mine really didn't need another coat.

The two pinks are perfection at 2, and they all dry pretty quickly.

Normally, I'm not a big fan of Sinful Colors, but I really haven't tried them in a long time.

My blog has pictures if you want to see my swatches. But generally,

I feel like these are amazing for $2. The wear time might not be as good, but I just put it on today,

so I will have to update that later.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, at 2 bucks I think you really can't complain lol


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 12, 2011)

Why thank you Zadi.. I did click on the link to look.. and then DUH i saw your pictures below.. Thanks!  I wasn't gonna google the OPI one lol.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for these! I'm sold on Sparrow.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Speaking of Pirates I watched the new one last night.... it was meh  I was pretty bored until the end


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 12, 2011)

I have only seen the first one..  I didn't like it that much.. so I never really bothered to watch the others.  My husband has seen all of them though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Supposedly, OPI own Sinful Colors. Can anyone confirm?


 Revlon now owns Mirage Cosmetics which is the company that makes Sinful Colors.

China Glaze is owned by American International Industries which owns Ardell, EzFlow, SuperNail, ibd, Seche, 5 Second, Gena, Delore and ESN (among other well known companies).


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

Zadi, you are like the info goddess


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL - Shh, but my secret is Google.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though finding the parent company of China Glaze was more tricky since they don't publish it on their site as "owned by". On the contact page it gives the company name as American International Industries. Googled that and found out what else they owned.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

You're not supposed to give your secret away!  What is this google you speak of?  haha


----------



## emalyce89 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oooh I think that Stranger Tides and Mermaid's Tears are the prettiest...and those are the ones I probably would be more likely to buy. I don't have a lot of "odd" colors like that...=)


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 13, 2011)

Bow - The link to your blog didn't work for me!  :-/  Thought you might wanna check on it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 13, 2011)

I just fixed it! Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I bought the other colors today... I couldn't resist haha



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bow - The link to your blog didn't work for me!  :-/  Thought you might wanna check on it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayjay (Jun 13, 2011)

Mermaid's Tears, Sparrow Me The Drama, and Planks a Lot are my favs from this collection. Thanks for the swatches. Even though the Sinful Colors Collection is definitely a rip-off, you cant complain at $2 each.


----------



## Brown Eyes 21 (Jun 13, 2011)

i like sparrow me the drama and mermaids tears


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

I did a new thread on the OPI vs Sinful Colors versions. Check it out! I'll have better pics up tomorrow.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/118386/opi-pirates-of-the-caribbean-versus-sinful-colors-adventure-island


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 15, 2011)

i bought the mermaids tears and i haven't tried it on yet, but the color looks so beautiful! i think it will look great with crackle over it.  i have white, silver, and black to choose from.  so i have a few different options with that. i'm just getting into purchasing nail polishes and it's so much fun, but there's so much to choose from!  i really like the opi and china glaze colors. sorry for going off topic. lol


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 15, 2011)

When the place in the mall where i live got the collection i picked up stranger tides and silver shatter.... i really dont like the silver shatter, cause i like the way black shatter is and i had expected more from silver shatter. anyways i also got skull and crossbones when i got the blue, navy and turquoise shatters at jcpenny. i like both the colors i have but stranger tides is my favorite out of all the colors.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

Diava,

*Steady As She Rose*

I love this colour




great job


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches, the colors are lovely. I am getting a little tired of bright nails, so i think a few of these would make a nice alternative in my stash. I like Mermaid's tears.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 17, 2011)

i picked up mermaids tears yesterday. I didn't care for mermaids tears at first but i ended up getting it &lt;_&lt;


----------

